# After Mundine starches Sugar Shane, will Geale duck him?



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

After Mundine destroys future IBHOF inductee Shane, will Geale put his career on the line once more and risk a 3rd loss to "the man"? 

Geale is due to fight the overrated Darren Barker and between them they will not sell many tickets, for Geale surely he has to chase the money and the redemption that a 3rd Mundine fight brings...?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> After Mundine destroys future IBHOF inductee Shane, will Geale put his career on the line once more and risk a 3rd loss to "the man"?
> 
> Geale is due to fight the overrated Darren Barker and between them they will not sell many tickets, for Geale surely he has to chase the money and the redemption that a 3rd Mundine fight brings...?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I cringed brah, post something constructive or don't post at all.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> After Mundine destroys future IBHOF inductee Shane, will Geale put his career on the line once more and risk a 3rd loss to "the man"?


Geale beat Mundine conclusively on all 3 judges' cards >>>
judge: Charlie Lucas 116-112 | judge: Ray Reed 117-111 | judge: Tony Marretta 117-111

If you genuinely think Mundine won, post your round-by-round score card.

Or are you just going to troll here like you did at ESB?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I cringed brah, post something constructive or don't post at all.


You're right, brah. I should troll the Aussie Forum to the point that no one takes me seriously and eventually gets banned. Then we would be equals, brah. :good


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Don't bother with this troll. He was banned from ESB for a good reason unlike the majority of their former posters.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Truly cringeworthy post brah. The only reason Geale fights Mundine again is for another easy 2 mill. Though after the last shellacking interest has waned. Stop copying my username. Geale UD Mundine:deal Jog on brah.:lol:


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Geale beat Mundine conclusively on all 3 judges' cards >>>
> judge: Charlie Lucas 116-112 | judge: Ray Reed 117-111 | judge: Tony Marretta 117-111
> 
> If you genuinely think Mundine won, post your round-by-round score card.
> ...


What on earth are you talking about? Mundine won in my opinion.



Aroused Koala said:


> You're right, brah. I should troll the Aussie Forum to the point that no one takes me seriously and eventually gets banned. Then we would be equals, brah. :good


Weak.



Aroused Koala said:


> Don't bother with this troll. He was banned from ESB for a good reason unlike the majority of their former posters.


Spam.



20A87 II said:


> Truly cringeworthy post brah. The only reason Geale fights Mundine again is for another easy 2 mill. Though after the last shellacking interest has waned. Stop copying my username. Geale UD Mundine:deal Jog on brah.:lol:


Haters are just confused fans.

Later hater.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Geale has bigger fish to fry man.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Mundine won in my opinion.
> 
> Weak.
> 
> ...


Post your RBR for Mundine vs Geale II, brah.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Don't feed it guys, you're doing exactly what it wants - paying it attention.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Mundine won in my opinion.


So you claim Mundine won at least 7 rounds - you claimed 8 rounds back at ESB - when the judges had it 117-111, 117-111, 116-112?

Which 7 or 8 rounds did you have him winning, or are you just trolling?


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is in charge around here. Fuck this idiot off please.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Geale has bigger fish to fry man.


No he doesn't. Barker is nothing.



Aroused Koala said:


> Post your RBR for Mundine vs Geale II, brah.


I don't keep a drawer full of scorecards.



Blawit Ootyirerse said:


> Don't feed it guys, you're doing exactly what it wants - paying it attention.


Creepy post brah, haven't you got a colleague to "romance"?



The Spider said:


> So you claim Mundine won at least 7 rounds - you claimed 8 rounds back at ESB - when the judges had it 117-111, 117-111, 116-112?
> 
> Which 7 or 8 rounds did you have him winning, or are you just trolling?


You don't understand how to score boxing without a commentator spoon feeding you. By your logic Williams beat Lara. When you understand the sport, we can chat.



boxoncottonon said:


> Who is in charge around here. Fuck this idiot off please.


You're a wacko. You should have talked it through with me when you met me in the pub.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

ignoring shite for brains, has the geale - barker fight got much interest in aus? its a fight im really looking forward too and i think they are both evenly matched. a clear victory for either fighter will answer lots of questions about where exactly both the winner and the loser are in the scheme of things. seem like good blokes as well, not that that matters.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

raymann said:


> ignoring shite for brains, has the geale - barker fight got much interest in aus? its a fight im really looking forward too and i think they are both evenly matched. a clear victory for either fighter will answer lots of questions about where exactly both the winner and the loser are in the scheme of things. seem like good blokes as well, not that that matters.


In Australian boxing it is all about Mundine and to a lesser extent Danny Green. Nobody really cares much for Geale so away from this forum I doubt anybody is excited. In Britain Darren Barker is most known for being injured although the general public hardly know him, he did put in a decent effort against Sergio but even then he got stopped. He should have fought Macklin or Murray in the UK prior to having a title shot.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I come to look at the aussie forum to try and learn something about the scene in aus, which i dont onow much about, and i find this :-(


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I come to look at the aussie forum to try and learn something about the scene in aus, which i dont onow much about, and i find this :-(


The guy who started the thread and doing the trolling isn't Australian mate.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The Spider said:


> The guy who started the thread and doing the trolling isn't Australian mate.


I know, and i wouldnt look negatively on you guys of he was, he's just a standalone idiot :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> After Mundine destroys future IBHOF inductee Shane, will Geale put his career on the line once more and risk a 3rd loss to "the man"?
> 
> Geale is due to fight the overrated Darren Barker and between them they will not sell many tickets, for Geale surely he has to chase the money and the redemption that a 3rd Mundine fight brings...?


Geez 20, you gonna troll this forum too?

Mandy's had his fame, he's close to being done.

Their first fight was controversial and close. Could have gone either way. A draw would have been fair.

The second fight was a complete flogging, with Geale doing the job easily.
Everyone is well aware of this, except for the trolls.

Geale VS Barker will be a good fight, I think Geale will win, but it won't be a pushover.
Barkers ranked 9th at Ring, 11th on Boxrec, hardly overrated.

As for ducking anyone, a Mandy fan should even be discussing other fighters and ducking.

Pull your head out of your ass and start talking sense. I reckon you can manage it if you try. :good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

raymann said:


> ignoring shite for brains, has the geale - barker fight got much interest in aus? its a fight im really looking forward too and i think they are both evenly matched. a clear victory for either fighter will answer lots of questions about where exactly both the winner and the loser are in the scheme of things. seem like good blokes as well, not that that matters.


 It has for us boxing fans but the general public only know Mundine-Green. It's funny in Australia the Geale and Mundine rematch,and Mundine-Green in 2006 earned the boxers far more money than Donaire and Rigondeaux did in their unification bout. Hopefully now that geale schooled Mundine who is hated by many his fights get more interest in Australia.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

What a great,humble world champion we have.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Who is in charge around here. Fuck this idiot off please.


Why ? let him be, just because you dont agree with him doesnt mean he should be banned, he has done nothing wrong and this isnt East Germany you know.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Why ? let him be, just because you dont agree with him doesnt mean he should be banned, he has done nothing wrong and this isnt East Germany you know.


Don't be so naive. He's been banned multiple times for trolling on the other forum and blatantly refuses to contribute anything to a discussion. He's a troll, plain and simple.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

The Aussie forum over there turned into shite as a result of dickheads like you Ty and the other retard Anus. This place does not need to be like that. Hopefully you get hit by a car and dickhead Anus dies of aids he so deserves. That is all I will say on the matter. Long live this Aussie forum.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> The Aussie forum over there turned into shite as a result of dickheads like you Ty and the other retard Anus. This place does not need to be like that. Hopefully you get hit by a car and dickhead Anus dies of aids he so deserves. That is all I will say on the matter. Long live this Aussie forum.


TC will trip himself up soon enough, they won't tolerate his grubbiness here.
It's only a matter of time.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Why let them get to you? 20a87 was amusing but getting less so now. I don't think he believes most of what he says he just does it to get a rise out of people. TC will go FOI act or overstep the mark soon enough. It's sad that people like Crusher and Linc don't post on the forums anymore because of him but thats the downside of living in a democracy. I have never used it but there's an ignore list where you can't see someones posts if you put them on it. Just use that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Why let them get to you? 20a87 was amusing but getting less so now. I don't think he believes most of what he says he just does it to get a rise out of people. TC will go FOI act or overstep the mark soon enough. It's sad that people like Crusher and Linc don't post on the forums anymore because of him but thats the downside of living in a democracy. I have never used it but there's an ignore list where you can't see someones posts if you put them on it. Just use that.


20a was funny a while back, but his material is very stale. He's pretty boring these days.
Tc is just a turd.

I sent Crusher a PM at ESB, but nothing seems to have come of it, he was good value.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> 20a was funny a while back, but his material is very stale. He's pretty boring these days.
> Tc is just a turd.
> 
> I sent Crusher a PM at ESB, but nothing seems to have come of it, he was good value.


 Agree with that. His effect on COULDHAVEBEEN was a classic:lol: But you're right it's a bit stale. Bad news about Crusher but I suspect he just got sick of a guy who constantly attacked him and brought up his loss to Nader ad nauseum made him say fuck it Im done. I liked him.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

The Spider said:


> The guy who started the thread and doing the trolling isn't Australian mate.


wheres he from?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Jay said:


> I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Jay said:


> I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


:happy


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Jay said:


> I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


You shouldnt have banned him. Mundine is the most polarising boxer to ever come out of Australia. Perhaps even the world.

Members of CHB are in the same boat. There are only a few of us who still support Mundine. It is not fair that the lynch mob gets to rule the day. I thought this forum was made of better stuff where one can freely express ones opinions.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Jay said:


> I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


You know nothing about Geale v Mundine but your a mod in the Aussie forum LOL


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Jay said:


> I know nothing about Geale/Mundine or their fights, however this guy seems to be clearly fishing for reactions and bringing negative vibes to the forum, plus a near unanimous negative response from people. He can take 24 hours in Gulag to chill out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Got news said:


> You know nothing about Geale v Mundine but your a mod in the Aussie forum LOL


He is the inventor of this site you absolute spacker.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Got news said:


> You know nothing about Geale v Mundine but your a mod in the Aussie forum LOL


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You shouldnt have banned him. Mundine is the most polarising boxer to ever come out of Australia. Perhaps even the world.
> 
> Members of CHB are in the same boat. There are only a few of us who still support Mundine. It is not fair that the lynch mob gets to rule the day. I thought this forum was made of better stuff where one can freely express ones opinions.


This is the exact same form of trolling that had the same poster banned repeatedly at ESB and you know it. Did they not know about polarising and Mundine at ESB?

We're not a pack of girls are we? We all know the difference between supporting a fighter and trolling.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> You shouldnt have banned him. Mundine is the most polarising boxer to ever come out of Australia. Perhaps even the world.
> 
> Members of CHB are in the same boat. There are only a few of us who still support Mundine. It is not fair that the lynch mob gets to rule the day. I thought this forum was made of better stuff where one can freely express ones opinions.


C'mon Donkey, don't take us for being that silly.
We don't have a problem with Mandy fans, or their opinions, but 20a is just trolling, as he was so blatantly after the last Geale/Mandy fight.

I reckon this place is way better than ESB, the mods give you a chance, but also won't tolerate trolling.
Trolling adds nothing to the value of discussion, but it will drive good posters away.



Got news said:


> You know nothing about Geale v Mundine but your a mod in the Aussie forum LOL


He owns the place mate. :lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..way better if we handle it ourselves and just ignore the kunts...although I can see the value in baiting but it gets abit tiresome..


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Absolutely, ignoring them is the best option, we all know who the grubs are that have made their way across from ESB - interestingly the 2 posters above who have spoken out against the gulaging of the thread starter haven't posted anything for a while...funny how they suddenly came out of the woodwork when the OP was sent to Siberia.

Ignore them and they'll eventually go away, the lowest common denominator is their attention seeking - starve them of it and they dry up and die off like ticks.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Ignoring them isn't the answer IMO, as there's always someone who bites, or they befriend another troll and carry on.
It lowers the quality of the board.

Eradicating the forum of trolls is the only way. 
Some may call it a lynch mob, some may call it Hitlers way, but at the end of the day, the sites owner has rules, and if those rules are broken, then they're banned.

If others don't like how that's handled, they're free to leave and go some place else. It's that simple.

I reckon the site owner has been more than fair, he's giving everyone a chance, even known problem fuckwits.
That's more than I'd give them. :yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ignoring them isn't the answer IMO, as there's always someone who bites, or they befriend another troll and carry on.
> It lowers the quality of the board.
> 
> Eradicating the forum of trolls is the only way.
> ...


..I can see the fun in doing stirring the kunts up but at the end of the day there is lots of blokes who's knowledge of boxing and who's input would be valued on the forum..would just half read the bullshit goin' on and think 'fuck this'..and they're gone..
..too many good subjects just get turned into a shitfight and we all get brought down with it..I reckon anyway..


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..I can see the fun in doing stirring the kunts up but at the end of the day there is lots of blokes who's knowledge of boxing and who's input would be valued on the forum..would just half read the bullshit goin' on and think 'fuck this'..and they're gone..
> ..too many good subjects just get turned into a shitfight and we all get brought down with it..I reckon anyway..


I hear what you're saying, but if the mods are onto it quick enough, the noise should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> I hear what you're saying, but if the mods are onto it quick enough, the noise should be kept to a minimum.


..yeah fair enough..into 'em then..:yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

raymann said:


> wheres he from?


 France or England depending on who you listen too. He was a funny poster and I remember years ago before Geale was champion their was talk of him fighting Macklin and I had never seen Macklin fight so asked what he was like and he PM'd me some of Macklin fights. I was unfortunately on shitty dial up for 8 months at the time while they upgraded the internet connections where I live but I think he knows his boxing but likes a shit stir and winding people up. I personally think he's an Aussie who lives in England.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> France or England depending on who you listen too. He was a funny poster and I remember years ago before Geale was champion their was talk of him fighting Macklin and I had never seen Macklin fight so asked what he was like and he PM'd me some of Macklin fights. I was unfortunately on shitty dial up for 8 months at the time while they upgraded the internet connections where I live but I think he knows his boxing but likes a shit stir and winding people up. I personally think he's an Aussie who lives in England.


I've exchanged a a few PM's with him too, he seems alright, but takes the shit stirring a bit far.
All stirring gets tiring after a while.

Some people say don't give a fuck, why take the web so seriously. 
But any forum is only as good as the content, and shit fights caused by some going too far will always fuck the content.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've exchanged a a few PM's with him too, he seems alright, but takes the shit stirring a bit far.
> All stirring gets tiring after a while.
> 
> Some people say don't give a fuck, why take the web so seriously.
> But any forum is only as good as the content, and shit fights caused by some going too far will always fuck the content.


 That's the only interaction I have had with him besides on the forum. I just asked what Macklin was like in a thread at the time and he PM'd me some rapidshare files of his fights which I couldn't watch because I was on dial-up at the time. I haven't used it but you can ignore people so you can't see their posts people should just use that.
Shit I better change my name back to stiflers mum before I end up in the Gulag which I assume is not a good thing.:lol:


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Is Choc even gonna get the fight with Shane??

Looks like Victor Ortiz might be stealing Shane away from him...

I doubt Shane would choose Anthony over Victor!
Victor is a bigger name in boxing, it would be a 147 where Shane wants to fight, probly sells well enough as its on PPV or a big boost to another card (reading the general area it could be headed for Mayweather VS Alvarez undercard) and it would earn him a decent cheque as well....

why would Shane fly to Aus when the circumstances to fight Victor are just as good if not better for him in his home country??


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Is Choc even gonna get the fight with Shane??
> 
> Looks like Victor Ortiz might be stealing Shane away from him...
> 
> ...


Settle down with all that logic will ya.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox how confident are you that Geale's chin can hold up when/if he faces Golovkin/Martinez ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Sox how confident are you that Geale's chin can hold up when/if he faces Golovkin/Martinez ?


Very confident.

Confident in that he won't get hit flush enough for it to be of a concern.
Geale has only ever had flash knockdowns. I haven't seen him hurt.

I know plenty disagree with me here, and that's fine, but I'm not yet convinced of GGG's pedigree. That may change depending on how the Macklin fight goes.

Even though Martinez is a little past his best, I think he is still more of a concern than GGG.

All just my opinion.

One things is certain though, there's plenty of great fights coming from the MW division in the near future.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Is Choc even gonna get the fight with Shane??
> 
> Looks like Victor Ortiz might be stealing Shane away from him...
> 
> ...


 It might be a ploy by Shane to get more money from Mundine or he may face Ortiz. We will have to wait and see I guess. If the Mosley fight falls through it could be back to plan A against Brian Rose for the IBO 154 world title. Unless Rose has made other plans now that he thinks Mundine is fighting Mosley.

http://fozzysfightingtalk.wordpress.com/2013/05/28/exclusive-rose-world-title-shot-falls-through/



> May282013
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Rose World Title Shot Falls Through
> 
> ...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The article says Rose is next fighting June 29 but Im sure if the Mosley fight falls through Mundine could get him to Australia for the IBO World title shot. I cringed at writing that. The IBO have no morals in Australia they will sanction any farce. Unless of course it's for the WBA regular title but you would think Trout would get the first opportunity to fight for that.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Golden Boy really want to match Mosley up with Ortiz according to this.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/schaefer-wants-victor-ortiz-vs-shane-mosley-in-late-summer/

I think Mundine may miss out. Better try get Brian''who's he''Rose.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Golden Boy really want to match Mosley up with Ortiz according to this.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/schaefer-wants-victor-ortiz-vs-shane-mosley-in-late-summer/
> 
> I think Mundine may miss out. Better try get Brian''who's he''Rose.


rose is nothing special at all. then again im not sure mundine is these days.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

@Jay good work brother jay. That 20 fella is flirting with trollery


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually it's more like a full on love affair


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

raymann said:


> rose is nothing special at all. then again im not sure mundine is these days.


 But if he beats Rose for this world title Mundine can then call himself a 4 time World Champion in 3 descending weight classes. It's all about ego. Rose just says a world title shot doesn't mention what org. Mundine is a shell of the fighter he was in 2005-2007/8/9.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> But if he beats Rose for this world title Mundine can then call himself a 4 time World Champion in 3 descending weight classes. It's all about ego. Rose just says a world title shot doesn't mention what org. Mundine is a shell of the fighter he was in 2005-2007/8/9.


to be honest i think rose would be a good win for mundine right now and probably would look to out f place in his best ever wins. that said i respect anyone that can box and play league at such high levels. i just wish a) he had actually gone after a few of this fights he talked about and b) he wasnt such an utter total cunt.

it does seem at the world level, ottke, kess and geale he came up short. his earlier close win against a green geale now seems to be his best win. is that a fair assessment, for someone that hasnt really got the emotional connection for the fights against green and soliman.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

The Rose fight was considered for July 3 in conjunction with 10,000 poms in Sydney for the lions rugby tour. Rose is the # 1 ranked British fighter and # 11 in the World at 154. IMO not a bad fight considering its wrapped in a concept that produces instant crowds and Mundines looking for a decent comeback fight.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think it's sad that people want to ban me/have me banned for holding an opinion. Mundine against Geale is a match that is very possible whether you guys like it or not, the villification of Mundine fans is abhorrent, if I am not interested in a particular topic I do not go into a thread to moan about it! I suggest that the haters follow my lead and focus on things that interest them.

Personally I would like to see Mundine destroy Shane (if he gets the fight) before wrecking Geale in another huge Aussie fight. Whatever your opinion the majority of posters on this board would watch those two fights and the activity would be crazy on the forum.

I do not rubbish the skills of Daniel Geale and think that he is a good fighter I just think he got outboxed by Choc - get over it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

@ 20a87 are you still butthurt from Mundine getting KTFO against featherfisted Ottke? I just cant explain your strange "opinion"


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I think it's sad that people want to ban me/have me banned for holding an opinion.


You're holding onto something... :yep


> Mundine against Geale is a match that is very possible whether you guys like it or not,


I doubt it. Mandy is close to retirement, and Geale isn't interested any more.
It would only serve as a keep busy fight for Geale, between real fights.


> the villification of Mundine fans is abhorrent, if I am not interested in a particular topic I do not go into a thread to moan about it! I suggest that the haters follow my lead and focus on things that interest them.


I'm interested in anything to do with Geale, and you asked a question.
If you don't like the answers, tough. :conf


> Personally I would like to see Mundine destroy Shane


I'm sure you would. 
It's very doubtful that will happen.
I think Mandy can win a close fight though.


> (if he gets the fight)


A very big IF.


> before wrecking Geale in another huge Aussie fight.


Will he fight Geale with a baseball bat under his arm?


> Whatever your opinion the majority of posters on this board would watch those two fights and the activity would be crazy on the forum.


And your point is?


> I do not rubbish the skills of Daniel Geale and think that he is a good fighter


Of course, you'd be an idiot if you did.
Geale is the best we have at the moment.


> I just think he got outboxed by Choc - get over it.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I think it's sad that people want to ban me/have me banned for holding an opinion. Mundine against Geale is a match that is very possible whether you guys like it or not, the villification of Mundine fans is abhorrent, if I am not interested in a particular topic I do not go into a thread to moan about it! I suggest that the haters follow my lead and focus on things that interest them.
> 
> Personally I would like to see Mundine destroy Shane (if he gets the fight) before wrecking Geale in another huge Aussie fight. Whatever your opinion the majority of posters on this board would watch those two fights and the activity would be crazy on the forum.
> 
> I do not rubbish the skills of Daniel Geale and think that he is a good fighter I just think he got outboxed by Choc - get over it.


Plays the troll card and attempts the choir boy card straight after :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I think it's sad that people want to ban me/have me banned for holding an opinion. Mundine against Geale is a match that is very possible whether you guys like it or not, the villification of Mundine fans is abhorrent, if I am not interested in a particular topic I do not go into a thread to moan about it! I suggest that the haters follow my lead and focus on things that interest them.
> 
> Personally I would like to see Mundine destroy Shane (if he gets the fight) before wrecking Geale in another huge Aussie fight. Whatever your opinion the majority of posters on this board would watch those two fights and the activity would be crazy on the forum.
> 
> I do not rubbish the skills of Daniel Geale and think that he is a good fighter I just think he got outboxed by Choc - get over it.


This is a forum for discussing boxing. You just post threads and then refuse to discuss any of the points in them and resort to calling people creepy, cringe worthy or lame when questioned. You are a adult trolling a internet forum. You are pathetic not to mention a troll and will always be viewed as one. If you want any credibility tell everyone your scorecard for Mundine vs Geale 2. I'll even post the fight for you if you've forgotten


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

raymann said:


> to be honest i think rose would be a good win for mundine right now and probably would look to out f place in his best ever wins. that said i respect anyone that can box and play league at such high levels. i just wish a) he had actually gone after a few of this fights he talked about and b) he wasnt such an utter total cunt.
> 
> it does seem at the world level, ottke, kess and geale he came up short. his earlier close win against a green geale now seems to be his best win. is that a fair assessment, for someone that hasnt really got the emotional connection for the fights against green and soliman.


 He comes across as fuckwit but their are those that say he is a decent bloke IRL. Not that I care about all that shit. Rios is a massive douche IMO but he's the most exciting fighter in the world IMO. Add Broner to that list massive douche great fighter. Here's a recent article about him that portrays him in a positive light and touches on his career.

http://www.doghouseboxing.com/DHB/Smart-New-061213.htm

After Soliman II he should have went O/S and tested himself instead of staying here and having pointless fights Hamden,Soliman III before dumping his belt when Kessler became his mandatory. He then said he was going to fight Winky,Pavlik etc but instead fought Crazy Kim and other pointless fights I wouldn't watch if they were in my backyard. Here's links to the Green and Soliman II fights if you're interested in watching them.

Green fight

http://sosoboxing.com/boxing-video-watch-online/anthony-mundine-vs-danny-green/

Soliman II

Sorry Soliman II is no longer there.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I think it's sad that people want to ban me/have me banned for holding an opinion. Mundine against Geale is a match that is very possible whether you guys like it or not, the villification of Mundine fans is abhorrent, if I am not interested in a particular topic I do not go into a thread to moan about it! I suggest that the haters follow my lead and focus on things that interest them.
> 
> Personally I would like to see Mundine destroy Shane (if he gets the fight) before wrecking Geale in another huge Aussie fight. Whatever your opinion the majority of posters on this board would watch those two fights and the activity would be crazy on the forum.
> 
> I do not rubbish the skills of Daniel Geale and think that he is a good fighter I just think he got outboxed by Choc - get over it.


 I thought it was rough too. You were only stating your opinion. Misguided and deluded as it was.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> The Rose fight was considered for July 3 in conjunction with 10,000 poms in Sydney for the lions rugby tour. Rose is the # 1 ranked British fighter and # 11 in the World at 154. IMO not a bad fight considering its wrapped in a concept that produces instant crowds and Mundines looking for a decent comeback fight.


 What world title though? The IBO,WBA regular title? Rose isn't in the top 15 of the WBA but is ranked top 10 by the WBO so may get an exemption.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> The Rose fight was considered for July 3 in conjunction with 10,000 poms in Sydney for the lions rugby tour. Rose is the # 1 ranked British fighter and # 11 in the World at 154. IMO not a bad fight considering its wrapped in a concept that produces instant crowds and Mundines looking for a decent comeback fight.


 It was for the Interim WBA title. Rose is now fighting someone else.

http://www.britishboxers.co.uk/2013...sh+Boxing+Website+-++www.britishboxers.co.uk)

If the Mosley fight falls through he will probably fight Dawson I reckon.atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I thought it was rough too. You were only stating your opinion. Misguided and deluded as it was.


Why was it rough?

There's rules, and if you don't want to follow them, leave.

How would you react if someone comes into your home with bad manners and trolling?

The forum is going real well so far, if 20a and TC start carrying on like they did over at ESB, where do you think it will end up?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He comes across as fuckwit but their are those that say he is a decent bloke IRL.


I've heard that too, from quite a few people.

But, some of the disrespectful shit he's done over the years, I don't swallow it.

I think he's a bullshitting, wasted talent, blow hard - who had a lot of potential, but never really took it as far as he could of.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Why was it rough?
> 
> There's rules, and if you don't want to follow them, leave.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Between the 2 of them they ruined the Aussie ESB forum long before ESB self-destructed.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've heard that too, from quite a few people.
> 
> But, some of the disrespectful shit he's done over the years, I don't swallow it.
> 
> I think he's a bullshitting, wasted talent, blow hard - who had a lot of potential, but never really took it as far as he could of.


Agreed again - I've never bought this whole "he's a great guy" business - he's no doubt a great guy to people he respects or who have something to offer him, but as far as I'm concerned someone who's pulled the strokes he has in the media is not a great bloke, no matter what the excuses trotted out time and again are e.g. "trying to sell tickets".


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> @ 20a87 are you still butthurt from Mundine getting KTFO against featherfisted Ottke? I just cant explain your strange "opinion"


Mundine was a novice in that fight and was caning Ottke up until the KO.....



Sox said:


> You're holding onto something... :yep
> 
> I doubt it. Mandy is close to retirement, and Geale isn't interested any more.
> It would only serve as a keep busy fight for Geale, between real fights.
> ...


It is conservative to say you are a bit of a Geale extremist. You find the attention Mundine gets as some sort of slur on Geale, the two aren't intertwined. If you think Geale would take it as a "stay busy fight" you are naive.



The Spider said:


> Plays the troll card and attempts the choir boy card straight after :lol:


Nobody is playing "cards", if we were you would have been "bust" long ago for your constant misunderstanding of the game.



Aroused Koala said:


> This is a forum for discussing boxing. You just post threads and then refuse to discuss any of the points in them and resort to calling people creepy, cringe worthy or lame when questioned. You are a adult trolling a internet forum. You are pathetic not to mention a troll and will always be viewed as one. If you want any credibility tell everyone your scorecard for Mundine vs Geale 2. I'll even post the fight for you if you've forgotten


I think you fail to see the irony in your reply, I suggest a more fruitful exercise would you to research the scoring criteria of boxing and rewatch the fight yourself.



stiflers mum said:


> I thought it was rough too. You were only stating your opinion. Misguided and deluded as it was.


Exactly (minus the misguided/deluded part). :deal



Sox said:


> Why was it rough?
> 
> There's rules, and if you don't want to follow them, leave.
> 
> ...


The rules do not state: no Mundine support.



Sox said:


> I've heard that too, from quite a few people.
> 
> But, some of the disrespectful shit he's done over the years, I don't swallow it.
> 
> I think he's a bullshitting, wasted talent, blow hard - who had a lot of potential, but never really took it as far as he could of.


You don't swallow it because Mundine has treated Geale like a punchbag and will likely do so again.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Exactly. Between the 2 of them they ruined the Aussie ESB forum long before ESB self-destructed.


If you are indeed "IRNBRUMAN", you and Couldhavebeen ruined the Aussie forum with you bizarre 40 year old stalking behaviour. A poster outed you for what you were and then you crawled under a rock.

Like it or not both Ty and myself actually understand the sport of boxing. I don't care who is a fan of who whereas others feel that anything positive about Choc is some sort of personal attack on them.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Nobody is playing "cards", if we were you would have been "bust" long ago for your constant misunderstanding of the game.


You repeatedly trolled ESB and were repeatedly banned. First thread here you do more of the same, and get banned.

Insanity: "Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> It is conservative to say you are a bit of a Geale extremist.


Never once denied that. Has nothing to do with Mandy though.


> You find the attention Mundine gets as some sort of slur on Geale


Not at all. In fact, I don't have a problem with threads about Mandy or discussing him.

It's idiotic delusional ideals about him which I take issue with.


> If you think Geale would take it as a "stay busy fight" you are naive.


Agree to disagree.
Geale schooled Mandy in their last fight.
The next one will be even easier for Geale as Mandy is only going to get worse, and Geale is possibly still improving.


> The rules do not state: no Mundine support.


True.
But it does say no trolling.

In your first post to this thread, you stated -

_will Geale put his career on the line once more and risk a 3rd loss to "the man"?

Geale is due to fight the overrated Darren Barker and between them they will not sell many tickets_

An obvious troll, even for you.


> You don't swallow it because Mundine has treated Geale like a punchbag and will likely do so again.


More trolling.

Mate, I don't really care either either way, as your shit is mostly mild, but you'll be the one upset when you are banned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Like it or not both Ty and myself actually understand the sport of boxing.


Both of you have only a reasonable understanding of boxing. There's some here who make the pair of you look like puppies.

That's not the issue though, the problem is you both are also very interested in causing trouble.
Neither of you show any respect for anyone else or the forum itself.
A forum which is a privilege to use, not a right.



> I don't care who is a fan of who whereas others feel that anything positive about Choc is some sort of personal attack on them.


I doubt here's a many here that think like that at all. 
In your own insecure mind, maybe.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

20a87 said:


> You don't swallow it because Mundine has treated Geale like a punchbag and will likely do so again.


 The above statement illustrates that you are either mentally challenged or a troll. You wouldn't take this shit into the general at ESB and you won't take it into the boxing forum here. That's because you'd be attacked by people from all over and you only want to bait Aussies with this nonsense.
@Jay


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> You don't swallow it because Mundine has treated Geale like a punchbag and will likely do so again.


The scorecards that matter all read in favour of Geale and by some margin: 117-111 | 117-111 / 116-112.

Pure trolling. You just don't learn do you.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> If you are indeed "IRNBRUMAN", you and Couldhavebeen ruined the Aussie forum with you bizarre 40 year old stalking behaviour. A poster outed you for what you were and then you crawled under a rock.
> 
> Like it or not both Ty and myself actually understand the sport of boxing. I don't care who is a fan of who whereas others feel that anything positive about Choc is some sort of personal attack on them.


This forum has a positive vibe, much like ESB did before you and other grubby types discovered it.

Take your rubbish elsewhere.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Same shit different forum. Best of luck with everything gents. After trying the waters I'm happy to not participate/move on.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think all posters are important to the forum. Some you don't like, some you do like but everyone contributes in their own way.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> Same shit different forum. Best of luck with everything gents. After trying the waters I'm happy to not participate/move on.


Give it a chance mate, it will be sorted I'm sure.
@Jay



Francis75 said:


> I think all posters are important to the forum. Some you don't like, some you do like but everyone contributes in their own way.


I don't agree.
Some are here only to troll - that is, fuck it up.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Both of you have only a reasonable understanding of boxing. There's some here who make the pair of you look like puppies.
> 
> That's not the issue though, the problem is you both are also very interested in causing trouble.
> Neither of you show any respect for anyone else or the forum itself.
> ...


Says the guy who is banned from ESB lol..

I actually talk boxing, whilst you mearly bch and moan about other users posts. If you dont like what someone has to say then dont read it, dont comment on it. If you think he is trolling then why feed it , varied opnions are what makes a forum, how exciting would a forum full of back slappers be ? thats what ABF forum is and its died in the ass long long ago because of it. You must also remember that you along with a bunch of your buddies who post here are banned from ESB whilst i am not  practice what you preach and try not to be a hypocrite, leave me out of your arguments, i come here to talk boxing. you claim to have a better understanding of the sport more than i do yet you have never had a boxing fight in your life, does that mean you are trolling as you bait me for a response, on a few occasions i might add.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Says the guy who is banned from ESB lol..


Me being banned from ESB had nothing to do with trolling, but everything to do with ESB shifting the goal posts as to what can be posted with regards to news articles, links, etc.
Unlike yourself.


> I actually talk boxing,


No you don't.
You spent half your time on ESB slandering and arguing with people.


> whilst you mearly bch and moan about other users posts.


Only you.


> If you dont like what someone has to say then dont read it, dont comment on it.


I'll comment on whatever I like.


> If you think he is trolling then why feed it , varied opnions are what makes a forum, how exciting would a forum full of back slappers be ? thats what ABF forum is and its died in the ass long long ago because of it.


Call it what you will, this forum was excellent until you and 20a came along.

The tone has already changed for the worse, because of you.


> You must also remember that you along with a bunch of your buddies who post here are banned from ESB whilst i am not


You must have been banned on a monthly basis on ESB for trolling, nothing else.

I and many others were banned because the goal posts were shifted.
ESB lost it's footing, but that's another story.


> practice what you preach and try not to be a hypocrite,


I see you still haven't worked out what irony is.


> leave me out of your arguments,


You are the argument, you are always the argument.


> i come here to talk boxing.


No you don't, you come to troll. Always have, always will.


> you claim to have a better understanding of the sport more than i do


When did I make that claim?


> yet you have never had a boxing fight in your life,


When did I say that?

In any case, what relevance would that have on how much understanding someone has on the sport?

Stop saying things which you have no idea of.


> does that mean you are trolling as you bait me for a response, on a few occasions i might add.


I'm not baiting you at all, just telling it like it is.

You'll trip yourself up soon enough, you always do.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've heard that too, from quite a few people.
> 
> But, some of the disrespectful shit he's done over the years, I don't swallow it.
> 
> I think he's a bullshitting, wasted talent, blow hard - who had a lot of potential, but never really took it as far as he could of.


 I don't know Im just going off what 2 people I knew who met him told me. I don't like his anti-police attitude and lieing to protect his cousin by giving him an alibi to explain him having a large sum of money,9-11 etc. but I was just giving Rayman a differing viewpoint and a link to the Green fight because he hadn't seen it and I believe that was his prime. I said he was a waste of talent by fighting stiffs after Soliman II.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

so do you think Mosley will fight Mundine?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I don't know Im just going off what 2 people I knew who met him told me. I don't like his anti-police attitude and lieing to protect his cousin by giving him an alibi to explain him having a large sum of money,9-11 etc. but I was just giving Rayman a differing viewpoint and a link to the Green fight because he hadn't seen it and I believe that was his prime. I said he was a waste of talent by fighting stiffs after Soliman II.


Yeh cool, I hear what you're saying.

I don't have any issue with anyone who likes him anyway. 
I'm also well aware that much of what he says is an intentional media beat up. To get a reaction.

A lot of also just doesn't sit right with me, no matter how much someone says it's a beat up.

Oddly enough, I sort of like him a bit more than I once did, I'm not sure why? :conf :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Stifler, what's this alibi business?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who here respects the stalwart of a poster called Francis75 ?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

:good


Francis75 said:


> Who here respects the stalwart of a poster called Francis75 ?


He can be a bit of a pompous wanker at times but beside that, he's OK, brah.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :good
> 
> He can be a bit of a pompous wanker at times but beside that, he's OK, brah.


Who were you on ESB mate ? I'm confused with all of these posters with different user names to what they used to have.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :good
> 
> He can be a bit of a pompous wanker at times but beside that, he's OK, brah.


:lol:


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who here respects the stalwart of a poster called Francis75 ?


Quality P4P Poster is Francis75 :deal


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Quality P4P Poster is Francis75 :deal


You're an amazing human being my friend. Truly amazing.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who were you on ESB mate ? I'm confused with all of these posters with different user names to what they used to have.


All in good time, brah.:cheers


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

People on this thread are perpetuating an argument that doesn't exist. If "the man" and "sugar" shane fight I expect Mundine to batter him. There is unfinished business between Mundine and Geale, it is naive to think otherwise. These are my opinions. Being bitter and twisted does not constitute a valid answer to the question that this thread poses. Will Geale and Choc fight again in the above scenario?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wich unfinished business? Mundine got beaten clearly. There is no room for a rematch. Mudine clearly not a Worldclass Middleweight anymore and nobody outside some Mundine fans want to see a third fight with Geale.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mundine who?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> People on this thread are perpetuating an argument that doesn't exist.


Well, you're the one who brought it up. :lol:


> If "the man" and "sugar" shane fight I expect Mundine to batter him.


Fair enough.
I think Mandy can win, but I can't see him battering the Sugar man.


> There is unfinished business between Mundine and Geale, it is naive to think otherwise.


Ok, technically speaking, there is.


> These are my opinions. Being bitter and twisted does not constitute a valid answer to the question that this thread poses.


Besides yourself, who's bitter and twisted?


> Will Geale and Choc fight again in the above scenario?


Not IMO no.
Perhaps a tune up for Geale.

As a money generating exercise there probably is, but for Geale, there's little to no point.
Mandy was comprehensively beaten in the 2nd fight, and Mandy will not be able to improve on that performance. The odds are he'll have declined further though.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> so do you think Mosley will fight Mundine?


 Don't know. Richard Schaefer from GBP seems to think Shane will fight Otrtiz in the summer at WW. Mundine will have to come up with some serious dough to get him to fight in Australia at 154. I hope he can get Mosley here but I don't think it will happen unfortunately.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Stifler, what's this alibi business?


http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/cash-in-t...er-cousins-case-dismissed-20120815-248f5.html


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who here respects the stalwart of a poster called Francis75 ?


I'm finaly starting to appreciate that perhaps you've an ironic sense of humour.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> People on this thread are perpetuating an argument that doesn't exist. If "the man" and "sugar" shane fight I expect Mundine to batter him. There is unfinished business between Mundine and Geale, it is naive to think otherwise. These are my opinions. Being bitter and twisted does not constitute a valid answer to the question that this thread poses. Will Geale and Choc fight again in the above scenario?


There is no argument other than the one you are always trying to incite by trolling, however, I will answer your questions in good faith.

If Mundine manages to get Mosley out here I don't think it is a given that he will win, nor do I think Mundine will batter him - he showed in his last fight against Geale that he can't pull the trigger anymore and fought defensively and missed widely with any big shots he tried to unload.

There is no unfinished business between Geale and Mundine - Mundine got away with a dodgy decision in their first fight and Geale schooled him in the rematch. Geale has avenged his only loss and has moved on to bigger and better things. The only way I could see them fighting a 3rd time is if Geale is inbetween big fights and wants an easy payday, and the demand is there for for a 3rd encounter.

Therefore, my answer to your question is that no, I cannot see Geale fighting Mundine again due to "unfinished business" nor will it be a case of Geale ducking Mundine should Mundine a) manage to bring Mosley out here and b) beat him.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/cash-in-t...er-cousins-case-dismissed-20120815-248f5.html


Cheers :good

Just another opportunity for him to get his mug in the headlines, much like when he tweeted about the racist cops who shot at the stolen car full of Aboriginal youths in Kings Cross :-(


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...n-come-from-this/story-fneuzlbd-1226663537661


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...n-come-from-this/story-fneuzlbd-1226663537661


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's...that's...that's just fucken weird.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...n-come-from-this/story-fneuzlbd-1226663537661


Fucken hell. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...n-come-from-this/story-fneuzlbd-1226663537661


:gsg


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

oh well atleast he didnt go to a hospital demanding morphine , abusing staff in the process and have the police called only to tuck tail between legs and high tail it out of there. Brua says Mundine couldnt pull the trigger when really he is confused, its GEALE that couldnt pull the trigger. Mundine has knocked Geale on his ass before, and Geale couldnt even knock a shot Mundine on his bum, says alot about Geale imo. And sox, as for tune up fight hahaha, dont you mean more money in his bank? How the hell can a shot Mundine tune up Geale?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I would pick shot Mosley to defeat a Ray Kelly weight drained 154 lb Mundine. I don't wish to watch it though.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Interesting to look at where the 41 year old 'Sugar' Shane is at now. Here's his most recent outing against Pablo Cano >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## oztriker (May 9, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> @Jay good work brother jay. That 20 fella is flirting with trollery


He's not flirting with it...more like wallowing:yep


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> There is no argument other than the one you are always trying to incite by trolling, however, I will answer your questions in good faith.
> 
> If Mundine manages to get Mosley out here I don't think it is a given that he will win, nor do I think Mundine will batter him - he showed in his last fight against Geale that he can't pull the trigger anymore and fought defensively and missed widely with any big shots he tried to unload.
> 
> ...


If you are who you say you are then I have no interest in anything you have to say. You have shown yourself to have no knowledge of the sport and you are genuinely not right in the head.



oztriker said:


> He's not flirting with it...more like wallowing:yep


Weak.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> If you are who you say you are then I have no interest in anything you have to say. You have shown yourself to have no knowledge of the sport and you are genuinely not right in the head.


So you don't want genuine discussion, you just want to troll and insult.

Fair enough, I'll leave you to it.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I would pick shot Mosley to defeat a Ray Kelly weight drained 154 lb Mundine. I don't wish to watch it though.


It would be good to watch but honestly i dont think it will happen.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> It would be good to watch but honestly i dont think it will happen.


Ty it wouldn't be good to watch imo. Mundine would fail to engage and Shane wouldn't be able to pull the trigger while having his feet stuck in quick sand. No thanks.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

i honestly think Shane would pull the trigger and dust up Mundine.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> i honestly think Shane would pull the trigger and dust up Mundine.


Agree...as I have said before....Mosley by KO


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolute pointless fight, one was a high ranked p4pounder the other was and still is just a p4p fuck wit. Mundine and Green should do the rematch so it will please the bogans and the NRL players that get free tickets at Mundine fights


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree, Shane, that one is a great and one is a p4p fuckwit, but I don't subscribe to any "pointless fight" ideas. All organized ring fights have a point, to entertain. I'd like to see this fight, I think it could make for an enjoyable stoush. Let's face reality, Mosley got taken to the cleaners by his ex wife, all he knows is fighting and he needs to earn money to live and most likely ridiculous child support and alimony so he's going to be around for a while yet. I've got Mosley by mid fight stoppage.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I agree, Shane, that one is a great and one is a p4p fuckwit, but I don't subscribe to any "pointless fight" ideas. All organized ring fights have a point, to entertain. I'd like to see this fight, I think it could make for an enjoyable stoush. Let's face reality, Mosley got taken to the cleaners by his ex wife, all he knows is fighting and he needs to earn money to live and most likely ridiculous child support and alimony so he's going to be around for a while yet. I've got Mosley by mid fight stoppage.


..I can relate to that..but fuck..i hope he doesn't hang around too long..fucken mole!:fire


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> i honestly think Shane would pull the trigger and dust up Mundine.


Shane is more interested in glove touching than knocking people out. I think Mundine wouldn't get caught by any silly shots against Mosley and I think he would look to stop Shane, if he did then he is right back in the mix at world level. Shane can still crack but that's all he can do now.



Oska said:


> Agree...as I have said before....Mosley by KO


A hail mary punch is all he can bank on, he isn't out-boxing Choc anytime this year.



DBerry said:


> I agree, Shane, that one is a great and one is a p4p fuckwit, but I don't subscribe to any "pointless fight" ideas. All organized ring fights have a point, to entertain. I'd like to see this fight, I think it could make for an enjoyable stoush. Let's face reality, Mosley got taken to the cleaners by his ex wife, all he knows is fighting and he needs to earn money to live and most likely ridiculous child support and alimony so he's going to be around for a while yet. I've got Mosley by mid fight stoppage.


Aside from a lucky shot, Shane has nothing to trouble "the man".


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Shane is more interested in glove touching than knocking people out. I think Mundine wouldn't get caught by any silly shots against Mosley and I think he would look to stop Shane, if he did then he is right back in the mix at world level. Shane can still crack but that's all he can do now.
> .


All depends which Mosley shows up to fight, imho Mosley has faster hands than Mundnie, Mundines speed has slowed down a fair bit, Shane can also whack pretty hard. I think if it was going to happen we would have heard about it by now.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I agree with Francis its a nothing fight between a former great champion who can't pull the trigger anymore against a mediocre B level fighter who never made it on the world scene trying to cash in on a so call big name thats shot to shit.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> All depends which Mosley shows up to fight, imho Mosley has faster hands than Mundnie, Mundines speed has slowed down a fair bit, Shane can also whack pretty hard. I think if it was going to happen we would have heard about it by now.


Shane hasn't shown much at 154, even if you think Mundine is faded he is still great defensively and I just don't see Mosley getting a big shot to land. I remember the "crazy" Kim fight where Mosley was scouting Choc for the States and I thought his commentary was disrespectful to Mundine.

It looks like Ortiz might get the fight but surely it makes more sense for Shane to face Choc, on paper Mundine is the easier fight for Mosley. Mosley used to keep a residence in Australia so hopefully he wants to fight there. If not, i'm not sure what Mundine will do.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Shane hasn't shown much at 154, even if you think Mundine is faded he is still great defensively and I just don't see Mosley getting a big shot to land. I remember the "crazy" Kim fight where Mosley was scouting Choc for the States and I thought his commentary was disrespectful to Mundine.
> 
> It looks like Ortiz might get the fight but surely it makes more sense for Shane to face Choc, on paper Mundine is the easier fight for Mosley. Mosley used to keep a residence in Australia so hopefully he wants to fight there. If not, i'm not sure what Mundine will do.


What did Mosley say about Mundine while commentating? i missed it. I also would have thought Mundine to be the better option for Mosley , he must be getting more money to fight Ortiz.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mundine who?
Seriously who cares about Mundine?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> What did Mosley say about Mundine while commentating? i missed it. I also would have thought Mundine to be the better option for Mosley , he must be getting more money to fight Ortiz.


I can't remember but he was down talking him to the Aussie commentators, Mosley was scouting to bring Choc over to the USA I think but didn't rate him.



LuckyLuke said:


> Mundine who?
> Seriously who cares about Mundine?


A lot of people obviously.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> A lot of people obviously.


Mundine is not a world level fighter anymore and he should stop acting like he is one.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Mundine is not a world level fighter anymore and he should stop acting like he is one.


Yes, he should employ a random forum hater like yourself to manage his career. He just fought (and was robbed) for a world title and is in talks to fight Shane Mosley....


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Yes, he should employ a random forum hater like yourself to manage his career. He just fought (and was robbed) for a world title and is in talks to fight Shane Mosley....


Dude is not relevant anymore. Dude was that bad that even Ottke knocked him the fuck out.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dude is not relevant anymore. Dude was that bad that even Ottke knocked him the fuck out.


LuckyLuke the gift that never stops giving. Do some research before making such poor posts.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> LuckyLuke the gift that never stops giving. Do some research before making such poor posts.


Nothing tops your thinking of Mundine being robbed against Geale.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Think i have come round to the idea of a 3rd fight. It would be a healthy pay and easy fight for a rampaging Geale.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nothing tops your thinking of Mundine being robbed against Geale.


Weak.



boxoncottonon said:


> Think i have come round to the idea of a 3rd fight. It would be a healthy pay and easy fight for a rampaging Geale.


Will you shout me a drink in the pub this time? :rofl


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Weak.
> 
> Will you shout me a drink in the pub this time? :rofl


Gladly if you were up for it. The Pioneer would need to get a wriggle on age is not on his side.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Gladly if you were up for it. The Pioneer would need to get a wriggle on age is not on his side.


Please can you retell the story of you accosting some random stranger in the pub just so we have the tale preserved on my new forum.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

When could you see a third fight happening. It looks like the Mosley boat has sailed. Is there a keep warm fight as a plan b any time soon?


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

What's the news on The Pioneers hip...it was telling in the loss to Geale. Perhaps if his hip was %100 he might stand a better chance.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Whoever he fights it will be a big forum igniting PPV fight. Mundine bouts are an event.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

But what are his real options, he needs to be active or it will slip completely.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Whoever he fights it will be a big forum igniting PPV fight. Mundine bouts are an event.


Genuine question: who does he fight if the Mosley fight doesn't come together?


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Zab Judah?


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Judah touches the canvas every other fight these days. Would be a competitive fight for both and would sell well.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Whoever he fights it will be a big forum igniting PPV fight. Mundine bouts are an event.


Geale vs Mundine was PPV? Well its not as bad as Parker vs Botha but its close.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Geale vs Mundine was PPV? Well its not as bad as Parker vs Botha but its close.


Always great to see Ottkes biggest KO win. Cant top that.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ottke's biggest win was against a 10 fight pro who was handing Ottke his arse for the majority of the fight?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Ottke's biggest win was against a 10 fight pro who was handing Ottke his arse for the majority of the fight?


Novice?
He hardly was a novice with all these 12 rounders he fought and solid opponents he beat. Weak excuse. It was shocking to see Ottke koing someone like this. He never ever did this before and after the Mundine fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Ottke's biggest win was against a 10 fight pro who was handing Ottke his arse for the majority of the fight?


KO WIN! Learn to read. But this is to hard to a Mundinetard like you.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Novice?
> He hardly was a novice with all these 12 rounders he fought and solid opponents he beat. Weak excuse. It was shocking to see Ottke koing someone like this. He never ever did this before and after the Mundine fight.


4 amateur fights and 10 pro fights...



Berliner said:


> KO WIN! Learn to read. But this is to hard to a Mundinetard like you.


*Too

But Choc was kicking his ass with just 10 fights. How can you be proud of Ottke beating a novice pro?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Nothing better than seeing Mundine getting that glass shattered lol


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> 4 amateur fights and 10 pro fights...


He was not a novice at the pro game.
People fought for a world tite without fighting ONE 12 rounder or decent opposition.

Mundine got KTFO against Ottke. Ottke never ever did that.
Mundine never ever beat a reigning champion for a belt.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Mundines use of the head and elbows defied his so called inexperience , truth is he come the cunt and inspired Sven because his chick was in the audience looking on in horror , Mundine tried the bully boy tactics and got turned of at the mains and no one to this day has bothered to reconnect him . :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Mundines use of the head and elbows defied his so called inexperience , truth is he come the cunt and inspired Sven because his chick was in the audience looking on in horror , Mundine tried the bully boy tactics and got turned of at the mains and no one to this day has bothered to reconnect him . :lol:


:lol:

Sven turned him off at the mains big time - he never knocked an opponent out as cold and for as long as that prior to or since fighting Mundine - a man with a 6% KO record knocked The Man out for 10 minutes :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ottke was a very very good fighter in his day. People are blinded by his very low ko rate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

This is true, I've known some big hitters with low KO ratios, some a few good Aussie boxers know that are known as non punchers as their trainers ask them to go the distance, gets rounds into them as well as makes them easier to match.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ottke was a very very good fighter in his day. People are blinded by his very low ko rate.


Nobody said he was a bad fighter. He was really good in his prime. But still the fact stands: Ottke never ever iced his opponents like he did against Mundine.
And Mundine never ever beat a champion for his belt.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

10 fight novice Mundine was handling seasoned champion Ottke with ease. Knockouts happen but Ottke was extremely lucky.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> 10 fight novice Mundine was handling seasoned champion Ottke with ease. Knockouts happen but Ottke was extremely lucky.












Doesnt look like that.

Mundine never beat a reigning champion and feasted on domestic level fighters once he had a paper belt. I mean how often did he face Soliman? 
Mundine means shit for boxing history. 
Always good to tell some weird troll the truth!:ibutt


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Another hater jealous of "the man". Multiple champion, multi-weight champion, ppv star and you cling to a loss inflicted on a 10 fight novice by a reigning world champion....

Great stance to take brah


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm no fan of Mundine myself but after only 10 fights he did extremely well up to the end of the Ottke fight. Probably ahead on any fair judges card at that stage. Lets be fair.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be fair and agree, I had mundine up at the time of the stoppage gents. However, to call Mundine a novice is absolutely ridiculous. He grew up in a boxing gym from good pedigree, He was an athelete before hand and used to a contact sports at an elite level. He was also used to performing on a grand stage. 
To put things in to perspective, Jeff Fenech won the IBF world bantamweight title after only six fights (in his seventh for anyone tryinjg to twist words or split hairs). To rate any professional sportsman a novice, particularly after ten fights, five of whitch where twelve rounders against seasoned pros, is just wrong.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

After a few bevvies, my spelling ap-pears to be attrocious :lol:


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'll be fair and agree, I had mundine up at the time of the stoppage gents. However, to call Mundine a novice is absolutely ridiculous. He grew up in a boxing gym from good pedigree, He was an athelete before hand and used to a contact sports at an elite level. He was also used to performing on a grand stage.
> To put things in to perspective, Jeff Fenech won the IBF world bantamweight title after only six fights (in his seventh for anyone tryinjg to twist words or split hairs). To rate any professional sportsman a novice, particularly after ten fights, five of whitch where twelve rounders against seasoned pros, is just wrong.


Virtually no amateur career and then challenging for a world title after 10 bouts = total novice.

How many of those 10 fights actually went 12 rounds? Scheduling for 12 is slightly different from fighting 12...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Whatever mate, your trip, not mine. Enjoy.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Cracking counter argument :-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's just it, no arguement presented. Whatever you choose to believe, I accept.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Another hater jealous of "the man". Multiple champion, multi-weight champion, ppv star and you cling to a loss inflicted on a 10 fight novice by a reigning world champion....
> 
> Great stance to take brah


His betls were meaningless. He never beat a reigning champion. He never beat good opponents during his reign. He faced domestic level fighters most of the time. And when he stepped up to face elite opponents he lost.
Mundine is the definition of a paperchamp.
And where is this guy a multiple weight champion? Because he won some IBO and interim belt in other weight classes?

He did good against Ottke...so what? He got knocked out in round 10.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Still clinging brah?

He beat Geale (twice)....

Destroyed Green and Echols...

You sound like you have a cringeworthy agenda brah.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

He never beat Geale even once, are you seriously trying to use the victory over Echols?! A bona fide fix against a never was?! Keep clutching you halfwit! Try and talk an at least believable one sided game and we may take you seriously. :rofl


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He never beat Geale even once, are you seriously trying to use the victory over Echols?! A bona fide fix against a never was?! Keep clutching you halfwit! Try and talk an at least believable one sided game and we may take you seriously. :rofl


Once officially and once unofficially. Echols was ring rated...

I've seen your ring IQ, how can I take you seriously?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Once officially and once unofficially. Echols was ring rated...
> 
> I've seen your ring IQ, how can I take you seriously?


No.
Never beat Geale.
Never beat a reigning champion.
KTFO against Ottke.
Not a multiple weight champion (IBO and interim belts doesnt count)
Fought domestic level fighters most of the time and lost when he stepped up to elite level.

These are some facts for you.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes.
What is Geale's record?
See Geale's record.
10 fight novice...
No belts really count but he is a multi weight champion in the current state of boxing.
Disrespecting the guys he beat e.g. ring rated echols, Green, Geale etc

Your "facts" aren't really true. The real fact is you are a hater brah :deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Once officially and once unofficially. Echols was ring rated...
> 
> I've seen your ring IQ, how can I take you seriously?


I don't need you to take me seriously, freind, I ned you to take your well being seriously, If you're ok, then I'm happy. Have your reality any way you like it, man, so long as you're happy with it, then I'll back you.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Yes.
> What is Geale's record?
> See Geale's record.
> 10 fight novice...
> ...


Wich one is not true? He never beat a reigning champion for his belt. And he only was IBO and interim champion in another weightclass besides SMW. Wich doesnt count for any boxing fan as a true worldchampion.
Deal with it.

Geale beat two reigning champions for his belts fool. He beat Sturm (was a fight wich could go either way but still) and he beat Slyvester. Wich guys did Mundine beat for his belts? I dont even know the fighters he beat because they were domestic level most of the time.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I don't need you to take me seriously, freind, I ned you to take your well being seriously, If you're ok, then I'm happy. Have your reality any way you like it, man, so long as you're happy with it, then I'll back you.


Cringeworthy brah.



LuckyLuke said:


> Wich one is not true? He never beat a reigning champion for his belt. And he only was IBO and interim champion in another weightclass besides SMW. Wich doesnt count for any boxing fan as a true worldchampion.
> Deal with it.
> 
> Geale beat two reigning champions for his belts fool. He beat Sturm (was a fight wich could go either way but still) and he beat Slyvester. Wich guys did Mundine beat for his belts? I dont even know the fighters he beat because they were domestic level most of the time.


Now you're saying his SMW titles count but the others don't?

He beat Geale for one of his straps brah and he should have the other one right now.

You do know who he has fought or else you wouldn't be on the Australian boxing trying and failing to argue over it. Unlucky hater.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Cringeworthy brah.
> 
> Now you're saying his SMW titles count but the others don't?
> 
> ...


His SMW belt counts. IBO and interim belt doesnt count. On paper he maybe was world champion in other weightclasses besides SMW but for any true boxing fan he was not because IBO and interim belts doesnt count.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> His SMW belt counts. IBO and interim belt doesnt count. On paper he maybe was world champion in other weightclasses besides SMW but for any true boxing fan he was not because IBO and interim belts doesnt count.


You have completely diluted your point. You seem really unintelligent.

Mundine is a multi weight world champion in more than one division - it eats you up.

Any true boxing fan knows that belts mean nothing anymore except money.

But the belts exist and Mundine had them in multiple divisions - WBA and IBO baby! Later Hater.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> You have completely diluted your point. You seem really unintelligent.
> 
> Mundine is a multi weight world champion in more than one division - it eats you up.
> 
> ...


As I said: We have for major belts.
Anything besides that doesnt count.

Sidon has the WBU Worldchampion Belt. Does that make him a HW champion? IBO and interim belts doesnt count.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

You don't decide how boxing works.... Pacquiao had an IBO belt, Wlad had an IBO belt etc

The IBO is a joke but so are the WBA, WBC, IBF and WBO but they exist. Mundine is a multi-weight champion whether you like it or not.

You're confused and making silly points to try and save face in a debate with a superior intellect. Just thank me for educating you and move on with a bit of dignity brah, you don't want me to make you look as foolish as Aroused Koala looks.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> You don't decide how boxing works.... Pacquiao had an IBO belt, Wlad had an IBO belt etc
> 
> The IBO is a joke but so are the WBA, WBC, IBF and WBO but they exist. Mundine is a multi-weight champion whether you like it or not.
> 
> You're confused and making silly points to try and save face in a debate with a superior intellect. Just thank me for educating you and move on with a bit of dignity brah, you don't want me to make you look as foolish as Aroused Koala looks.


There are four major belts: WBO,IBF,WBC and WBA. This is a fact. The IBO has not the same value. Its a fact. Also an interim belt has not the same value.

You are lying to yourself if you really think Mundine was a proper world champion at MW and LMW. He was not. Deal with it.
Its a bit pathetic that you try to convince people Mundine is a multiple division champ with his little IBO and Interim belt.

If we count these belts we could count as well WBU,WBH,GBU,ZHZ and ZHWTGAZPWUHP belt. Ya know brah?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> There are four major belts: WBO,IBF,WBC and WBA. This is a fact. The IBO has not the same value. Its a fact. Also an interim belt has not the same value.
> 
> You are lying to yourself if you really think Mundine was a proper world champion at MW and LMW. He was not. Deal with it.
> Its a bit pathetic that you try to convince people Mundine is a multiple division champ with his little IBO and Interim belt.
> ...


I'm not trying to convince anyone - it's just a fact.

Your failure to mention the Ring belt at all just shows your total lack of boxing knowledge.

Unlucky LuckyLuke :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LL is right. Nobody gives a fuck about iterim or the IBO belt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I'm not trying to convince anyone - it's just a fact.
> 
> Your failure to mention the Ring belt at all just shows your total lack of boxing knowledge.
> 
> Unlucky LuckyLuke :rofl


Its a fact that IBO amd interim belts doesnt mean shit. And next to that Mundine never beat a champion for his belt. Only beat domestic level fighters for the vacant belt.
And the Ring belt is not a belt itself. You only get it when you have one of the four major belts and by beating good opposition.

Mundine never ever was relevant for the big picture. Deal with it.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> LL is right. Nobody gives a fuck about iterim or the IBO belt.


If anybody knew what "about iterim" meant then people could agree/disagree. I am going to assume that as you think "LL is right" then your gargled nonsense is likely invalid.



LuckyLuke said:


> Its a fact that IBO amd interim belts doesnt mean shit. And next to that Mundine never beat a champion for his belt. Only beat domestic level fighters for the vacant belt.
> And the Ring belt is not a belt itself. You only get it when you have one of the four major belts and by beating good opposition.
> 
> Mundine never ever was relevant for the big picture. Deal with it.


Do you understand the Ring belt at all? It is in fact an actual belt. No belts really mean anything but in boxing Mundine is a multi weight and multi divisional champ.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Do you understand the Ring belt at all? It is in fact an actual belt. No belts really mean anything but in boxing Mundine is a multi weight and multi divisional champ.


Sidon is HW champion too by your logic.
Stop pretendig like IBO and interim belts have the same value as the four major belts. Because they have not.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sidon is HW champion too by your logic.
> Stop pretendig like IBO and interim belts have the same value as the four major belts. Because they have not.


Are you seriously trying to make a case for those belts as some sort of measuring stick as for who is the best in the division? Bika just won a WBC world title atsch

The best belt a fighter can have is the Ring belt and even that is getting diluted as an acheivement.

The state of boxing as it is now makes Mundine a multi divisional and multi time world champion in the sport.

I really don't know how to simplify things for you any other way :lol:.

Later brah


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Are you seriously trying to make a case for those belts as some sort of measuring stick as for who is the best in the division? Bika just won a WBC world title atsch
> 
> The best belt a fighter can have is the Ring belt and even that is getting diluted as an acheivement.
> 
> ...


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

So what are the real options here for The Pioneer. 20a87 must have some idea being an avid supporter. Who are 3 fighters that The Pioneer could be chasing for either a gap filler or a pre lim to another crack at one of the 4 recognized belts.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> So what are the real options here for The Pioneer. 20a87 must have some idea being an avid supporter. Who are 3 fighters that The Pioneer could be chasing for either a gap filler or a pre lim to another crack at one of the 4 recognized belts.


As long as its not another Argie. My guess is he would be looking at a comeback fight against a yank or someone who fights in the USA quite a bit. Looking at the top 20-25 on Boxrec I would guess guys like Demetrius Hopkins, Antwon Smith or Alfonso Gomez level. Another loss for Mundine could spell the end.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> So what are the real options here for The Pioneer. 20a87 must have some idea being an avid supporter. Who are 3 fighters that The Pioneer could be chasing for either a gap filler or a pre lim to another crack at one of the 4 recognized belts.


Someone that will lead him to Mayweather. Having already bossed multiple divisions it would be hard to say.



Got news said:


> As long as its not another Argie. My guess is he would be looking at a comeback fight against a yank or someone who fights in the USA quite a bit. Looking at the top 20-25 on Boxrec I would guess guys like Demetrius Hopkins, Antwon Smith or Alfonso Gomez level. Another loss for Mundine could spell the end.


Choc isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Someone that will lead him to Mayweather. Having already bossed multiple divisions it would be hard to say.
> 
> Choc isn't going anywhere.


Mayweather will NEVER happen! FACT.

You can't seriously believe that crap?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oska said:


> Mayweather will NEVER happen! FACT.
> 
> You can't seriously believe that crap?


Mundine has stated repeatedly that it's his goal to fight "Money".


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Oska said:


> Mayweather will NEVER happen! FACT.
> 
> You can't seriously believe that crap?


He's a troll, mate. Just spam him repeatedly with this image:










It's the only attention the scum deserves.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Mundine has stated repeatedly that it's his goal to fight "Money".


Lame post, brah.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> He's a troll, mate. Just spam him repeatedly with this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're trying to get yourself banned. Self admittedly spamming the board isn't cool brah, you aren't acting like a member of the community.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Mundine has stated repeatedly that it's his goal to fight "Money".


Everyone has goals......damn...I want to go down on Jennifer Hawkins..... Will it happen? Only if I'm licking a magazine!
It won't happen mate...everyone knows it!
Mundine had his window..... And now it's shut.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I think you're trying to get yourself banned. Self admittedly spamming the board isn't cool brah, you aren't acting like a member of the community.


I actively contribute to REAL threads, not your troll threads and pathetic, cringe worthy posts, brah. You want to discuss boxing without trolling like you do on the B/I Forum, then you are more than welcome. Until then:









@Jay or other mods: Check the trolls posts on the British Forum then compare them to the ones on the Aussie Forum and you'll find something interesting.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Are you seriously trying to make a case for those belts as some sort of measuring stick as for who is the best in the division? Bika just won a WBC world title atsch
> 
> The best belt a fighter can have is the Ring belt and even that is getting diluted as an acheivement.
> 
> ...


Bika won his belt the same way Mundine won his belts. Fighting for a vacant belt against domestic level fighter or in Bikas case against a green kid.

We have so many belts right now. According to your logic it makes no difference to have the WBU or WBA belt. Wich is retarded.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Choc isn't going anywhere.


Ain't that true. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oska said:


> Everyone has goals......damn...I want to go down on Jennifer Hawkins..... Will it happen? Only if I'm licking a magazine!
> It won't happen mate...everyone knows it!
> Mundine had his window..... And now it's shut.


You may get Doug Hawkins :think
I'm training tomorrow during the day (1:15-2:30) If Sammy's comming to train you should come along, if not I'd laove to have a sip tomorrownigh or after 8 on Wednesday. If you can't squeeze it in this time around then next time, I know what it's like with family mate, I'd be wanting to spend all four days with mine.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You may get Doug Hawkins :think
> I'm training tomorrow during the day (1:15-2:30) If Sammy's comming to train you should come along, if not I'd laove to have a sip tomorrownigh or after 8 on Wednesday. If you can't squeeze it in this time around then next time, I know what it's like with family mate, I'd be wanting to spend all four days with mine.


I have the kids tomorrow mate.... Laura's at work.....Wed I'm catching up with Sam and sharing the popcorn ..... Might have to be next stint mate for sure...fly back this Thursday morn at 6am


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Cool mate, it's important that you spend this little time with the fam. I'm spending as much time with Des (my son) at the minute as in a week or so I'm going to be under the pump for a while.


----------

